# A Sarcastic Look at Useless Supplements  and  Worthless Training Equipment



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Infomercials, stupid ads, terrible products and useless supplements are here to stay. Just because they’re there doesn’t mean we have to buy them. But it does mean we can (and should) have a laugh at their expense…Please keep in mind, these are my own opinions, with which you might agree or disagree. I may change [...]

*Read More...*


----------

